# Which do I go with?



## Conniemom67 (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m new to having a puppy, so I need advice please! 
First of all, my puppy is 12 weeks old. I have an ex pen and a kennel. He will strictly be using pads for potty.
Now, I can’t decide if I should make him a confined area with the pen and his kennel together, or keep him in the kennel and carry him to the pads. 
Please, those you who have kennels AND expens:
Which way should I do???
TIA


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would certainly not use Peepads in the Kennel but since he will be in an x-pen, then I would leave them there for him. I am sure there will be others that will come and join in on the conversation and give your their suggestions.


----------



## Conniemom67 (Jul 3, 2019)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I would certainly not use Peepads in the Kennel but since he will be in an x-pen, then I would leave them there for him. I am sure there will be others that will come and join in on the conversation and give your their suggestions.


 No, I do not put pee pads in the kennel


----------

